# Computer for Captain and Stoker



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

What computer do you all use for cadence, speed, and heart rate for both captain and stoker? Do you use separate computers and sensors for each computer?


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Garmin 800 and 705. Yes, different HR monitors, the others the same sensor.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Any 2 computers that use ANT+ sensors will work. The speed/cadence sensor just broadcasts a signal. You can program multiple computers to lock on (pair) to that signal. I have a Garmin Edge 500 and plan on getting my wife an Edge 810 or 1000 later this year. That'll give her the ability to navigate while I focus on missing potholes.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

I use a Garmin Edge 510 and my wife uses a 500. Our speed sensor died and should order a new one. I use the Garmin heart rate strap but my wife doesn't because she doesn't like wearing it.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I use one but my stoker does not.
I had a Garmin 310XT I used for many years and recently lost it.
I replaced it with an Edge 500 because it had the features I wanted and wasn't too expensive. Played with it some but have not taken on a ride yet but looks promising.
I use a Mio Link wrist band for HR, highly recommend.


----------

